# Still Got The *** For You



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Arpeggios, that is!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sweet. Touching on some neo classical style!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Neo classical? Really? Just basic arpeggios in my mind. I like the sound of them. Great tools for creating melodies!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> Neo classical? Really? Just basic arpeggios in my mind. I like the sound of them. Great tools for creating melodies!


No doubt they are basic arps. The neo classical reference was due to the way I think about a portion of the selected progression. I know it's a standard Moore prog in some of his more notable tunes, but I relate that half diminished to Dominant resolving to the Am in that context with the good old Harmonic Minor. It's a great mix of a couple of "sounds" to me.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Dorian2 said:


> No doubt they are basic arps. The neo classical reference was due to the way I think about a portion of the selected progression. I know it's a standard Moore prog in some of his more notable tunes, but I relate that half diminished to Dominant resolving to the Am in that context with the good old Harmonic Minor. It's a great mix of a couple of "sounds" to me.


Who is Moore? The progression is the A section to Autumn Leaves!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was referring to Gary Moore who uses the same progression is all. It's also reflected in the title of the video. It's a great progression indeed.


----------

